# Zoom button



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm confused about the 'Zoom' button on the remote. If I press it in the 'Help' menus or the 'Guide' or any other menus with Live TV on, it plays the TV full screen. But then if I try and press it again, it doesn't return me to the menu I was at, and I can't bring up the mini guide or change channel. I have to press TV and start all over again?

What then, is the point of the 'Zoom' button if it only acts like the 'TV' button, albeit having to press two buttons as the 'Zoom' button doesn't allow me to change channel or bring up the mini guide?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Zoom returns to whatever is playing in the tiny TV screen, which may not be live TV
i.e. a recording / on demand / tv


The TV button always goes to live TV.


----------

